# Ready for some Yotes!



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I am ready for those Mid range Yotes! I shot this group last weekend at 550 yards off my hunting pack. The 4 went 2.5" and the fifth flew out to 3 7/8". So If I miss anything within 600 yards..... it was my fault!


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

not bad[ what cal u shooting? gr


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

It's a .243-06, that I built personally this past summer. This was my first group at this distace. I'm sure it can do better, but I was happy with this.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice.What kind and power of glass?


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

The current scope is an older Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14X40. Good scope for the money, but they changed the design, and don't make this scope anymore.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

What kind of numbers do you get out of that wildcat? I been wondering about that wildcat for a bit.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

What bullet are you pushing and weight. 
Xdeano


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

I am pushing the 105 A-max's at 3,250 fps which is where my higher node is at. I know the lighter bullets can be pushed up aboce 3,500 and the really light 6mm's can get up around 4,000fps. I have only been shooting 100 and 105 gr bullets out of mine since I finished it a few months back.


----------

